
What It’s Like to Have an ADHD Brain - stared
https://medium.com/s/greatescape/what-its-like-to-have-an-adhd-brain-52a7c5171d8f
======
mhkool
I wish that the author has read a book of Dr Perlmutter who has wonderful
results in treating ADHD.

